# is the hk usp .40 LEM trigger..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

similar to the glock trigger??????

LEM=double action only...correct?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

it's kinda like a glock trigger but much better imho.
The LEM Trigger is a precocked trigger system with the added benefit of second strike capability (if you have a light primer strike or whatever.) 
Let's say you shoot your loaded gun and at round #5 for example it doesn't fire because the round has a hard primer...you just pull the trigger again (with a heavier pull then normally)...you can't do that with a glock or xd...that's why IMO these are SA guns, not DAO as everybody says.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> it's kinda like a glock trigger but much better imho.
> The LEM Trigger is a precocked trigger system with the added benefit of second strike capability (if you have a light primer strike or whatever.)
> Let's say you shoot your loaded gun and at round #5 for example it doesn't fire because the round has a hard primer...you just pull the trigger again (with a heavier pull then normally)...you can't do that with a glock or xd...that's why IMO these are SA guns, not DAO as everybody says.


thanks..
why did you choose the p2000 vs the compact usp?
they seem to be of similar size....yes?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> thanks..
> why did you choose the p2000 vs the compact usp?
> they seem to be of similar size....yes?


yes, size is similar. I like the adjustability of the grip (via the replaceable backstraps) & the open lightrail on the P2000 which allows for mounting pretty much any weaponlight on the market.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> yes, size is similar. I like the adjustability of the grip (via the replaceable backstraps) & the open lightrail on the P2000 which allows for mounting pretty much any weaponlight on the market.


i held the p2000sk and liked the grip, very concealable..
how does the 2000 measure in terms of a carry weapon?
and why did u pick the .40 over the 9mm...any issues with recoil??


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*The recoil*



jason0007 said:


> i held the p2000sk and liked the grip, very concealable..
> how does the 2000 measure in terms of a carry weapon?
> and why did u pick the .40 over the 9mm...any issues with recoil??


I used to have a B92 in 9mm. and can say both my Glock23 and HKUSPComp.40 have more recoil then the 9mm did. Also I might add my HK.40 has more feelable recoil the my HK45. A lot more feelable recoil.:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think the LEM is anything like the Glock at all. It has a very long pull, that doesn't get heavy until the very end. It is totally different from a Glock trigger. U really need to try it to see how U like it.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have no problems with the recoil of the .40 at all, neither does my wife. I'd say (w/o offending anybody  ); If you are a normal build person and if you got a few muscles and don't have any health issues...the recoild should NOT be a problem. 

As for concealability of the P2000... I find it conceals easier then the P2000SK I had because the longer slide pushes the grip closer to the body.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*.40 recoil*



mw1311 said:


> I have no problems with the recoil of the .40 at all, neither does my wife. I'd say (w/o offending anybody  ); If you are a normal build person and if you got a few muscles and don't have any health issues...the recoild should NOT be a problem.
> ====
> I did not imply the .40s recoil was a problem I only wanted to inform anyone who had not shot both the HK45 or HK40 that IMHO the HK45 had less noticeable recoil. And don't worry about offending me no one on this or any Net. forum can offend me.:smt023
> ====
> ...


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Flanker said:


> I did not imply the .40s recoil was a problem I only wanted to inform anyone who had not shot both the HK45 or HK40 that IMHO the HK45 had less noticeable recoil. And don't worry about offending me no one on this or any Net. forum can offend me.:smt023


Good, because it wasn't my intention. Just trying to make a point. 

However; It would be wise Jason0007 to fire a 9mm and a 40s&w before you buy either. Even tho you might not be able to fire an HK, it will show you the difference between recoil first hand.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> Good, because it wasn't my intention. Just trying to make a point.
> 
> However; It would be wise Jason0007 to fire a 9mm and a 40s&w before you buy either. Even tho you might not be able to fire an HK, it will show you the difference between recoil first hand.


that's what i intend to do as soon as i can find a local range that offers both pistol calibers...so far no luck..

in any event, i currently own four pistols, all in 9mm and there are no considerable issues with recoil with any of them....but i know i do 
want a .40 caliber pistol as a home defense...the choice is do i buy a .40 in full size (usp) or compact........?

i assume as a home defense, the full size would generate less of a recoil..
than the compact.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

yepp, If only used around the House I'd go with the USP Fullsize.


----------

